# more about hashis/gluten and depression



## cookfan56 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know there have been some threads about the gluten connection recently, but my symptoms have been so bad lately that I finally went gluten-free yesterday. In one day I found that I had no food cravings. That in itself was amazing because when my hashis symptoms flare up, the fatigue, muscle weakness, and bad depression lead to eating massive amounts of bad carbs.

Well, I know that with gluten-free you still can have oats, corn and rice (is that correct?). But I am going easy on those. Honestly the depression was the worst symptom and no antidepressant has been able to touch it.

I *praying* that the gluten free will ease at least the depression symptoms, and since I was gaining weight fast with the carb-binging (and couldn't afford to) that alone should help with the mental depresssion. If anyone has had similar problems I'd love feedback.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No similar problems for me, but I sure hope going gluten free helps you.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad you are doing well so far.  Some people go through a withdrawl (I did) after a couple of days, so if it hits, hang in there.

Most oats are not gluten free because they are processed in a wheat processing facility. If you eat oats, you should only eat those processed in a separate facility, or are labelled gf. Some people with a gluten sensitivity find they have problems with oats too, I'm not sure why. If you think this could be you, you'll want to cut out oats for a few months, along with the gluten, and then try re-introducing it later on.

Keep an eye out for gluten hidden in processed foods like barbque and soy sauces, teriyaki, worchestershire sauces, soups and mixes. Many meds and vitamins contain it too for some reason.

Hope going gf helps!


----------



## cookfan56 (Oct 26, 2011)

nvsmom said:


> Glad you are doing well so far.  Some people go through a withdrawl (I did) after a couple of days, so if it hits, hang in there.
> 
> Most oats are not gluten free because they are processed in a wheat processing facility. If you eat oats, you should only eat those processed in a separate facility, or are labelled gf. Some people with a gluten sensitivity find they have problems with oats too, I'm not sure why. If you think this could be you, you'll want to cut out oats for a few months, along with the gluten, and then try re-introducing it later on.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the help -- and I did go out and pick up a book about G-free today. But, now I realize I can't even make turkey burgers with teriaki (which I was going to use) or make meatloaf with onion soup mix (I assume this is out, too?) Will I need to go to Whole Foods and buy everything special? Gosh I hope not, this time of year is expensive enough as it is.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

going gf free has helped with my fatigue, aches, pains.. two days after doing so, they all went away. you may have had an undiagnosed gluten sensitivity you didnt know about!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

cookfan56, my local Walmart has a small gluten free aisle, so I imagine other grocery stores have sections, as well. Gluten free is a big market right now so I don't think Whole Foods is your only option.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

How many of you who swear by gluten-free have had all the sensitivity blood tests performed? What were the results?

I had them all performed two months ago and every test came back normal.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

You can be sensitive to gluten and not be intolerant or allergic. And it's also a symptom that can go away. If the body is inflammed (hello, hashis!), you can have a lot of trouble digesting dairy or gluten and then once the flare passes and you feel better, you can find yourself able to better digest/tolerate. In general, I find I get more bloated eating gluten when I have other stuff going on-- hashis flare, a cold, etc., so I take off a couple of weeks and see the difference, then ease back in. (because 2 weeks is sort of my limit. I've also spent 4 weeks and 6 weeks off gluten. It can be challenging).

As others mention, there are great gf options everywhere now and if you can get tamari which is gf and make your own teriyaki sauce with it. Bob's Red Mill has GF oats, but I have a good friend who had to take a year off oats, too. Then she could add them back in. I like buckwheat/kasha in the morning (because I love some kind of grain in the morning) regardless of if I'm going gf or not.

Good luck! Hope this choice continues to show you benefits.


----------

